# NEW LARGE SHIPMENT OF CORALS AND FISH READY FOR SALE WEDNESDAY MAY 28 AT 11am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new large shipment of corals and fish ready for sale Wednesday 11am.

A very good selection of corals to choose from LPS , SPS , SOFT, AND LEATHER CORALS.

Still most corals are only $40 each. A few will be bit more because they cost use more.

We'll post the list and Pictures as soon as we get them.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

AMAZING SHIPMENT OF CORALS AND FISH A MUST SEE

Here is the list for fish and corals

*Common Name Scientific Name*
Bicolor Angelfish Centropyge bicolor
Coral Beauty Angelfish Centropyge bispinosa
Lamarck's Swallowtail Angelfish Female Genicanthus lamarcki
Emperor Angelfish (Juvenile) Pomacanthus imperator (j)
Blackspot Swallowtail Angelfish Female Genicanthus melanospilus
Blackspot Swallowtail Angelfish Female Genicanthus melanospilus
Bellus Swallowtail Angelfish - Female Genicanthus bellus
Bellus Swallowtail Angelfish - Male Genicanthus bellus
Orbiculate Batfish (Juvenile) Platax orbicularis (j)
Round-Faced Batfish (Juvenile) Platax teira (j)
Copperband Butterflyfish Chelmon rostratus
Yellow Pyramid Butterflyfish Hemitaurichthys polylepis
Black Pyramid Butterflyfish Hemitaurichthys zoster
Common Clown Anemonefish Amphiprion ocellaris
Golden Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish Premnas epigramma (j)
Golden Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish Premnas epigramma (j)
Percula Clown Anemonefish (True - PNG) Amphiprion percula
Percula Clown Anemonefish (True - PNG) Amphiprion percula
Percula Clown Anemonefish (True - PNG) Amphiprion percula
Blue-Green Chromis Chromis viridis
Black Volitan's Lionfish Pterois volitans
Common Volitan's Lionfish Pterois volitans
Powder Brown / Gold Rimmed Surgeonfish Acanthurus nigricans
Indian Powderblue Surgeonfish Acanthurus leucosternon
Lined "Clown" Surgeonfish Acanthurus lineatus
Convict Surgeonfish Acanthurus triostegus
Pacific Blue Surgeonfish Paracanthurus hepatus
Indian Orange-spine Unicornfish (Adult) Naso elegans
Indonesian Mandarin Dragonet Synchiropus splendidus
Psychedelic Dragonet Synchiropus picturatus
Stars & Stripes Pufferfish Arothron hispidus
Magnificent Rabbitfish Siganus (Lo) magnificus
Lori's Anthias - Male Pseudanthias lori
Eibl's Angelfish (Sumatra) Centropyge eibli
Lamarck's Swallowtail Angelfish Male Genicanthus lamarcki
Yellow-fin Flasher-wrasse (Male) Paracheilinus flavianalis
Balloon Porcupinefish Diodon holocanthus
Scribbled Anthias - Male Pseudanthias smithvanizi
Scribbled Anthias - Female Pseudanthias smithvanizi
Indian Mimic Surgeonfish (Adult) Acanthurus tristis
Debelius' Purple Reef Lobster Enoplometapus debelius
Pepperoni Anemone Shrimp Periclimenes brevicarpalis
Porcelain Anemone Crab Neopetrolisthes maculatus / oshimai
Dolabella Sea Hare Dolabella auricularia
Trochus Snail Red Banded Trochus sp.
Hermit Crab Metallic Blue-leg Calcinus elegans
Orange Spotted Tiger Snail Babylonia lutosa
Bumblebee Shrimp Gnathophyllum americanum
Nassa Mud Snails Nassarius sp.
Carnation Medusa X'mas Thre Studeriotes sp. / Sphaerella Krempf
Sea Star Red Fromia milleporella
Sea Star Blue Linckia laevigata
Corn Anemone Coloured Entacmea quadricolor
Malu Anemone Coloured Heteractis malu
Lurik Starfish Fromia nodosa
Malu Anemone Purple tipped Heteractis malu
Watermelon Mushroom W/Rock Discosoma marmoratus O.Scleractinia
Purple Blue Mushroom W/Rock Discosoma coeruleus O.Scleractinia
Blue-tipped Hairy Mushroom W/Rock Rhodactis indosinensis O.Scleractinia
Green Hairy Mushroom W/Rock Rhodactis indosinensis O.Scleractinia
Bright-Red Mushroom W/Rock Discosoma cardinalis / ruber O.Scleractinia
Yellow Colonial Polyps W/Rock Parazoanthus sp. "gracilis" O.Scleractinia
Zoanthid Polyps - Indian Ocean W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Carnation Soft Corals W/Rock Dendronephthya sp. O.Scleractinia
Web Seafan W/Rock Villogorgia sp. O.Scleractinia
Giant Trumpet Polyp Green W/Rock Protopalythoa toxica O.Scleractinia
Star Polyp Green ( Green) W/Rock Pachyclavularia violacea O.Scleractinia
Star Polyp Green ( Green) W/Rock Pachyclavularia violacea O.Scleractinia
Boneweed Algae W/Rock Amphiroa sp. O.Scleractinia
Rain Polyp Green Center W/Rock Cervera sp. O.Scleractinia
Pacific Kenya Three - W/Rock Capnella sp. O.Scleractinia
Finger Leather Coral - (White) W/Rock Sinularia asterolobata O.Scleractinia
Cladiella Soft Coral W/Rock Cladiella sp. O.Scleractinia
Colt Soft Coral - (Coloured) W/Rock Klyxum sp. O.Scleractinia
Toadstool Leather Coral - (Hard) W/Rock Sarcophyton sp. O.Scleractinia
Toadstool Leather Coral (Golden) W/Rock Sarcophyton sp. O.Scleractinia
Mushroom (Purple-blue species) W/Rock Discosoma sp. Mix-blue O.Scleractinia
Mushroom (Green metallic) W/Rock Discosoma sp. Mix-green O.Scleractinia
Hairy Mushroom ( coloured) W/Rock Rhodactis rhodostoma O.Scleractinia
Zoanthid Polyps Antique-Pink W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Glove Polyp White with Green Center W/Rock Clavularia inflata O.Scleractinia
Carnation Sand Softcoral W/Rock Umbellulifera sp. O.Scleractinia
Giant Trumpet Polyp Gold W/Rock Protopalythoa toxica O.Scleractinia
Carnation Soft Coral - (Pink) W/Rock Scleronephthya sp. O.Scleractinia
Ricordea Mushroom Double Colored - (Grade A) W/Rock Ricordea yuma O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Orange Centered W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Carnation Soft Coral - (Orange) W/Rock Scleronephthya sp. O.Scleractinia
Toadstool Leather Coral (Soft) W/Rock Sarcophyton sp. O.Scleractinia
Gorgonian Encrusting W/Rock Briareum stechei ** O.Scleractinia
Finger Leather Coral (Brushy type) W/Rock Sinularia polydactyla O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Green W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Ricordea Mushroom - W/Rock Ricordea yuma O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Red W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Branched Salt n' Peper Seafan W/Rock Acalycigorgia sp.* O.Scleractinia
Branched Seafan (Red w. Yellow Polyps) W/Rock Menella sp.* O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Branching Rock W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Hairy Colony Soft Cladiella sp. hairy
Finger Leather soft Sinularia sp. (deep water - green)
Finger Leather Coral - (Brushy- Metallic green) Sinularia polydactyla
Fat branched Leather Coral w. Coloured Polyps Lobophytum sp.
Fat branched Leather Coral w Green Lobophytum sp
Anchor Coral (Metallic Green) Euphyllia ancora
Torch Coral Euphyllia glabrescens
Elegant Coral Catalaphyllia jardinei
Elegant Coral Catalaphyllia jardinei
Elegant Coral Catalaphyllia jardinei
Sinuosa Bubble Coral (Green Metallic) Plerogyra sinuosa
Cyloseris Disc Coral (Orange) Cyloseris sp. (Orange)
Cyloseris Disc Coral (Orange) Cyloseris sp. (Orange)
Diaseris Disc Coral (Mini) - Rare Diaseris distorta
Actiniformis Plate Coral (Assorted Common colour) Heliofungia actiniformis
Actiniformis Plate Coral (Pink) Heliofungia actiniformis
Fungia Disc Coral (Multi Colour) Fungia repanda
Fungia Disc Coral (Purple Margin) Fungia concinna
Tongue Coral Ctenactis echinata
Mole Coral (Greenish Yellow) Herpolitha limax
Mole Coral (Siam-Twin Type) Herpolitha spp
Moondust Coral Echinophyllia orpheensis
Moondust Coral (Red) Echinophyllia aspera
Moondust Coral (Special) Echinophyllia aspera
Lactuca Lettuce Coral (Green) Pectinia lactuca
Pilosa Horn Coral (Rounded Branches) Hydnopora pilosa
Peltata Pagoda Coral (Cup Shaped) Turbinaria peltata
Mesentarina Pagoda Coral (Greenish-Yellow Cup Small Polyps) Turbinaria mesentarina
Reniformis Pagoda Coral (Cup or Laminar Yellow, Small Polyps) Turbinaria reniformis
Faulkneri Sun Coral Tubastrea faulkneri
Faulkneri Sun Coral Tubastrea faulkneri
Black Sun Coral (Elongated Single Polyps) Tubastraea aurea
Wellsi Pipe Coral (Colour) 1 - 3 eyes Blastomussa wellsi
Wellsi Pipe Coral (Metallic) Blastomussa wellsi
Acanthastrea Moon Coral Acanthastrea echinata
Acanthastrea Moon Coral (Green Metallic) Acanthastrea lordhowensis
Root Coral Colour - (Assorted) Lobophyllia spp
Corymbosa Root Coral (Colour) Lobophyllia corymbosa
Hemprichii Root Coral (Red Margin) Lobophyllia hemprichii
Hairy Root Coral (Golden) Lobophyllia flabelliformis
Brain Coral (Colored) - Assorted Symphyllia spp
Brain Coral (Two coloured) Colour Symphyllia radians
Brain Coral (Red, Two coloured) Special Symphyllia agaricia
Australomussa Coral - Rare (Assorte Australomussa rowleyensis (Rare)
Transparent Doughnut Coral (Common) Cynarina lacrymalis
Transparent Doughnut Coral (Red) Cynarina lacrymalis
Deshayesiana Doughnut Coral Acanthophyllia deshayesiana
Trumpet Coral Metalic Green (Sulawesi) Caulastrea curvata
Speciosa Pineapple Coral Red nd' Green (Sulawesi) Favia speciosa
Speciosa Pineapple Coral (Green Metallic) Favia speciosa
Veroni Pinapple Coral Favia veroni
Favites Eye Coral (Colour - Assorted) Favites abita
Maze Pinapple Coral (Colour) Platygyra lamellina
Montastrea Moon Coral Montastrea curta
True Open Brain Coral (Metallic Gre Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
True Open Brain Coral (Multi - Green Red Striped) - Flat shaped Skeleton (Wellsophyllia) Trachyphyllia geoffroy
Trachaphyllia Open Brain Coral (Multi - Green Red Striped) - Cone shaped skeleton Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
Open Brain Coral (Metallic Green) - Cone shaped skeleton Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
Stokesi Lemon Coral (Solitary Green) Goniopora stokesi
Lobata Lemon Coral (Short Thick Column) Goniopora lobata
Tenuides Lemon Coral (Colour) - Sulawesi Gonipora tenuides
Purple Lemon Coral (Purple Blue) - Sulawesi Gonipora tenuides
Red Lemon Coral - Sulawesi Goniopora minor
Finegrape Coral (Green) Euphyllia paradivisa
Anchor Coral (Green) Euphyllia ancora
Moondust Coral (Assorted) Echinophyllia aspera
Peltata Pagoda Coral Turbinaria peltata
Trumpet Coral (Green metallic) Caulastrea curvata
Favia Corals (Special) Favia sp.
Symphylia Meat Coral (Red) Symphylia sp.
Lobophylia Tooth Coral (Colour) Lobophylia sp.
Lemon Coral (Red) Goniopora sp.
Talpina Tongue Coral Polyphyllia talpina
Talpina Tongue Coral (Green) Polyphyllia talpina


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Whoa!!! That is a drool worthy list


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Some Eye Candy from this Shipment......*

Camera phone....deal with it.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Amazing donut coral


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Fish Pictures.....*

For those that requested fish pictures......

P.S. - The Bellus Angel is huge.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

WE STILL HAVE LOTS OF NICE CORALS LEFT HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF WHAT IS LEFT

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB MAY 28TH 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a great selection of colourful corals from Wednesdays shipment


----------

